# Do DSLR's Need Regular Service?



## jg123 (Apr 28, 2008)

I was getting a sales pitch from the local Future Shop about their extended warranty and they told me that my camera, either the rebel xti or xsi should receive a yearly maintenance servicing by Cannon and the cost is around $300 but if I buy their extended warranty for $200 it will allow me to get a once a year service for free (for four years).  It sorta sounded like BS but can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with you, its sounds like bull.


----------



## RyanLilly (Apr 29, 2008)

Its BS, the only thing that they would do is clean the sensor, and there no problem doing that yourself, and that should be only when you can notice dust on it.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 29, 2008)

When the shutter wears out you'll notice. Then it will be a good time for a "service"


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 29, 2008)

Garbz said:


> When the shutter wears out you'll notice. Then it will be a good time for a "service"


 
In about 50,000 pictures... :roll:


----------



## patrickt (Apr 29, 2008)

My first DSLR went out with me every day and was used every day and all I did was occasionally clean the sensor because of dust spots and occasionally clean the dust out from around the wheels, dials, buttons, and flash.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Apr 29, 2008)

I hate these warranty things - they expect you to spend hundreds on a piece of technology then ask you to pay insurance in case something fails. 

If something that expensive fails I'll be asking for a full refund! 

Specifically in this case, the company is offering you servicing which is completely uneccessary.


----------



## Mav (Apr 29, 2008)

All I've ever needed to do on my DSLRs is an occasional rocket blower blast to blow dust off of the sensor, and that's with over 20,000 shots between them.  If you tend to be good with gear, it's probably not worth the money.  My wife on the other hand...


----------



## MACollum (Apr 29, 2008)

I've had my xti for a year and a half. I've never had the sensor cleaned. It is dirty, I know. I use the dust delete thing. Every once in a while I update the dust delete info, but that mostly takes care of it. I never see the dust in my pictures unless the info needs to be updated (if there's a new spot).

Rocket blowers don't seem help me much. The dust seems to stick too much to be dislodged with air. Maybe I can't squeeze the bulb hard enough. I'd love to have a nice clean sensor, but I know it will just get dirty again. :x


----------

